# 1972 core support cross or replacement?



## CHEVEN (Sep 1, 2013)

I'm trying to make my 72 a little more solid but the lower core support is pretty soft around the mounts to the frame .....I looked but didn't see any re-pop core supports out there ( did I miss any?) soooo the question is, does a repop of a chevelle or different on or anything have the same one that can cut and splice? since the frames are the same thats the area I would expect to be the same and thats what I need. unless someone with 100 miles or so of cleveland has one reasonably priced. 

thank you


----------

